# Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI​*
Man entdeckt im Netz doch immer wieder Neues.

Und ich finde es klasse, wenn  Angeln so in der Mitte der Gesellschaft ankommt, wie hier bei der ALDI-Werbung mit Sterneköchin Sybille Schönberger, die zusammen mit Babs Kijewski am Angeln und am Kochen ist.

Zur Aldiseite:
https://www.meine-weinwelt.de/inhal...as-mit-sybille-schoenberger-und-babs-kijewski

*Direkt zum Video:*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKB0LjK0Pik


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hering 58 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Ich würde mit beiden Angeln gehen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Ich finde Stimme furchtbar - nur wenn sie ruhig wäre.. ;-)))


----------



## eiswerner (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Hee, die beiden fischen für Aldi Süd nicht für Nordlichter:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Der Norden hinkt wieder hinterher ;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

..hab schon dach mit der anderen schöneberger..........die hatt meer;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

sauigel ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Ihr könnt Babs gern haben...ich nehm Angel-Anni :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

ne Sterneköchin hat ja auch was (bräuchte ich nicht mehr selber kochen, wenn jemand anderes das  wenigstens einigermaßen kann)..
:g:g:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Ich sag ja, ein Frau aus der Topliga sollte:
(mit-)angeln können, richtig gut kochen können, auch den Fisch gleich am Wasser, und auch noch was mehr können! :m


----------



## wakko (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Ja Thomas, Sterneköchin als Frau hilft nix, die ist bei der Arbeit so ausgelastet, das es zuhause gerade mal für Cornflakes reicht. Und zur Essenszeit ist se Arbeiten. Mehr als Frühstück ist da nicht drin, spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

hast schlecht erzogen ;-)


----------



## HenningOL (28. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Sie ist nicht mehr so jung und brauch das Geld! :q


----------



## bigfishbremen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Kommt das Thema Frau beim Angeln auf wird's gleich wieder schmuddellig:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Der Film richtet sich natürlich an Nicht-Angler - und für die wird Angeln hier meiner Meinung nach wirklich sehr sehr gut dargestellt. Babs gibt plausible Erklärungen zu den häufigsten "Spaziergänger-Fragen" ala "Muss man da wirklich so leise sein" etc. 

Dass der Fang da nicht im Vordergrund stand, das erkennen wr als leidenschaftliche Angler natürlich sofort. Oder denkt ihr, wenn der Köder genau vor die Kamera fliegt, dass man an der Stelle dann noch besonders gut fängt? 

Es ging um gute, stimmige Bilder und die haben sie wahrlich bekommen - das ist wirklich saugut gefilmt und geschnitten - da war ein echtes Profi-Filmteam am Werk. Das zeigt auch schon dass dem Konzern da schon was dran gelegen ist. 

P.S.
Ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Sterne-Köchin mit Baitcaster-Rute, gefischt hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Film richtet sich natürlich an Nicht-Angler - und für die wird Angeln hier meiner Meinung nach wirklich sehr sehr gut dargestellt. Babs gibt plausible Erklärungen zu den häufigsten "Spaziergänger-Fragen" ala "Muss man da wirklich so leise sein" etc.


keine Fage, seh ich auch so!

Gefällt mir auch deswegen..

Aber die Stimme............


----------



## yukonjack (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> keine Fage, seh ich auch so!
> 
> Gefällt mir auch deswegen..
> 
> Aber die Stimme............



sei froh, das sie sich nicht so anhört
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpwgHqlfWo


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

hätte was - ne Frau mit der Stimme hätte definitiv was erlebt und Erfahrung(en) 
:g:g:g


----------



## Brachsenfan (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Mir gefällts.
Stellt das Angeln recht positiv und einfach dar, als etwas, was jeder machen kann. Entspannt, coll und mit Spaßfaktor.
Gute Werbung für unseren Sport, wie ich finde!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Babs:k:k:k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

^ ist dann wohl auch ne Generationenfrage! :q


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Habe bei ALDI ein Filet schonend in die Truhe zurückgesetzt.
Mußte raus, sorry.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

der war gute ;-)))))))))))


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Kann´s mir leisten.Hab noch genug schwarze Grundeln auf Lager.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Film richtet sich natürlich an Nicht-Angler - und für die wird Angeln hier meiner Meinung nach wirklich sehr sehr gut dargestellt. Babs gibt plausible Erklärungen zu den häufigsten "Spaziergänger-Fragen" ala "Muss man da wirklich so leise sein" etc.
> 
> Dass der Fang da nicht im Vordergrund stand, das erkennen wr als leidenschaftliche Angler natürlich sofort. Oder denkt ihr, wenn der Köder genau vor die Kamera fliegt, dass man an der Stelle dann noch besonders gut fängt?
> 
> Es ging um gute, stimmige Bilder und die haben sie wahrlich bekommen - das ist wirklich saugut gefilmt und geschnitten - da war ein echtes Profi-Filmteam am Werk. Das zeigt auch schon dass dem Konzern da schon was dran gelegen ist.



Seh ich ganz genauso, das Video ist schon sehr gut gemacht.

Was man natürlich unabhängig davon hinterfragen könnte, inwiefern Aldi das "Frische-Konzept", welches sehr eindeutig mit dem Film vermittelt wird, anzubieten gedenkt.
Da hätte ich dann schon meine Zweifel.

Das die Sterneköchin keine Kartoffeln gar bekommt, nehm ich ihr aber mal nicht krum. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das die Sterneköchin keine Kartoffeln gar bekommt, nehm ich ihr aber mal nicht krum. :q


hab mich weggeschmissen - hatte das zuerst nur im Ton neben Arbeit laufen und musste da aber dann gleich gucken, wer da für Kartoffeln verantwortlich war ;-))


----------



## offense80 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, ein Frau aus der Topliga sollte:
> (mit-)angeln können, richtig gut kochen können, auch den Fisch gleich am Wasser, und auch noch was mehr können! :m



Und wenn sie das ALLES kann, dann wäre sie ein Mann :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und wenn sie das ALLES kann, dann wäre sie ein Mann :vik:


Macho an:
:vik::vik::vik:
Macho aus


----------



## loki73 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

ganz gut gemacht, und bei den Damen schaut Mann doch gerne zu


----------



## thanatos (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ne Sterneköchin hat ja auch was (bräuchte ich nicht mehr selber kochen, wenn jemand anderes das wenigstens einigermaßen kann)..
> :g:g:g



 das glaub ich nicht - du wirst gaanz schnell fest stellen 
      keiner trifft deinen Geschmack so gut wie du selbst :q
 (Eigne Erfahrung )


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und wenn sie das ALLES kann, dann wäre sie ein Mann :vik:



Das hätte ich nicht besser sagen können.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Smölfen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Norden hinkt wieder hinterher ;-)))




wieso wieder ??? #c|kopfkrat

Bei Verboten sind wir ganz weit vorne !! #q

Liegt wohl eher daran, das "hier" oben Wein erst getrunken wird, wenn alles andere alle ist .... 
Btw: gibt´s das Boardfärkel eigentlich noch ?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

;-))))))


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

Aldi finde ich gut.:q:m


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*



Smölfen schrieb:


> wieso wieder ??? #c|kopfkrat
> 
> Bei Verboten sind wir ganz weit vorne !! #q
> 
> ...




klar doch, willste dich bewerben?


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Babs Kijewski macht mit Angeln Werbung für ALDI*

könnte man nicht anstatt der trockentücher was anderes nehmen? ich hätte angst, dass der fisch einen künstlichen Geschmack bekommt. in neuguinea benutzen die einheimischen bananenblätter. ausser Alufolie fällt mir nichts weiteres ein


----------

